# Dawgs??



## bugeye1 (Sep 18, 2010)

I will be the first to say it!  Maybe our problem is our head coach and his decision making (or lack of). No offense, No defense, no special teams! I am ashamed to be a dawg fan!
We need a whole lot more house cleaning starting from the top.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 18, 2010)

Whoa.. I agree with the coaching but I'm never ashamed to be a dawg fan!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry Dawgs but Grantham is no better than Martinez at this point imo. That secondary is still weak. I do like Murray though, brighter days are ahead with him behind center.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 18, 2010)

you guys just fought back against the #12 team in the country with a freshman QB.  Most other teams would have quit.  Tough loss for sure, gutting the staff...too early to make that call.  I think they should definately look at the offensive playbook and ask where the TE play was all day today...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 18, 2010)

Play calling is not good IMO. Showed itself on that last drive. Also agree...where are the plays for the TE.


----------



## Buck (Sep 18, 2010)

It certainly wasn't great for the dawgs but it wasn't bad either...  Congrats to the Hawgs!!


----------



## Todd Coleman (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be a dawg fan to the day I die, but I agree changes are needed. Tired of playing second fiddle, or maybe even third or forth fiddle.


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm sorry Dawgs but Grantham is no better than Martinez at this point imo. That secondary is still weak. I do like Murray though, brighter days are ahead with him behind center.



You are right Jody. Guess there is a reason Grantham has been all over the US. Murray will be fine, hopefully under a new coaching staff starting with CMR! Congrats to your guys today!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> you guys just fought back against the #12 team in the country with a freshman QB.  Most other teams would have quit.  Tough loss for sure, gutting the staff...too early to make that call.  I think they should definately look at the offensive playbook and ask where the TE play was all day today...



Well said! There is only so much the O coaches can do. He made some bad secisions all game. He told the D were the ball was going to be thrown the whole game. He will be totatly different QB by the end of the season. The D kept us in the game and Martinez zone would have not. I look forward to watching Murray mature! The only problem I have with play calling is not getting our TE's in the game


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2010)

Bugeye, I think I beat you on saying Richt needs the heave ho a long time ago.I'm starting to have my doubts about Grantham too.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2010)

Having seen it with tech, the transition to the 3-4 is not something very easily accomplished.  Follis should have known defense could be very rough the first half of the season until they got some experience.  Tech is terrible on defense again this year and I'm hoping it's because of the scheme change.

But there's no excuse for bobos play calling.  He's the new Patrick nix.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Grantham will be fine. It's a tough transition. To compare him to Willie at this point isn't fair. Willie had four seasons to get his defense right. Grantham has had three games and is playing with 4-3 defenders...


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 18, 2010)

Had Grantham been coaching the D at UGA for the past 4 years we'd have at least 8 more wins and probably a National Championship! I'm not complaining about Grantham after the "Willie Years"!


----------



## JWarren (Sep 18, 2010)

Let us not overlook the recruiting problem we obviously have....we don't have many "play makers".


----------



## Headshot (Sep 18, 2010)

CMR made a comment on the post game show about his decision not to call a time out and talk to his defense about what they should be ready for.  If I understood CMR, Arkansas scored on the next play.  Something is missing with him for not following his instincts and for not coaching his players.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 18, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> you guys just fought back against the #12 team in the country with a freshman QB.  Most other teams would have quit.  Tough loss for sure, gutting the staff...too early to make that call.  I think they should definately look at the offensive playbook and ask where the TE play was all day today...



yea we need some short thorwing plays in the play book

maybe even a bootleg or 2 something besides going deep ball on 3rd and 4th....WTH!!!


GO!!! DAWGS!!!....fan for life


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 18, 2010)

The bottom line is that the players make the plays. I'm not in love with our coaching staff, but we had too many missed plays again. Dropped interceptions, weak tackling, weak running and so on.


----------



## irishdawg (Sep 18, 2010)

No te play. Play action on 3rd and forever(they knew we had to throw )qb getting killed waiting for routes to be run(he will be great qb for us)  

go dawgs....dawg for life


----------



## whitworth (Sep 18, 2010)

*Well when you don't*

pick and fire the coaches; give the football scholarships to the incompetent; hire the terrible radio announcers; live with good buddy coaches; provide the weekly arrest record of players; ............you just get lost and avoid getting a big headache following some team.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 18, 2010)

Go Dogs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 18, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm sorry Dawgs but Grantham is no better than Martinez at this point imo.



Have some patience.  It takes time to rebuild a defense.

Willie Martinez defense through 3 games last year:  Ok. St. scored 24, USC scored 37, Ark scored 41

Avg PA through 3 games: 34


Todd Grantham defense through 3 games this year:  LoLa scored 7, USC scored 17, Ark scored 31

Avg PA through 3 games: 18

That's almost half as many points.  Certainly Ok. St. was a better opponent than LoLa, but USC and Ark are both better this year than last year.  Grantham's defense shows a definite improvement.  We've just forgotten how bad we were.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2010)

i dont know if grantham is what uga is lookin for.   i think about it like hes used to coaching pros, ones that jerry jones pays some big money for.  you think his type of schemes and thinkin works with college kids that some will be working in plants and average jobs after school and some in the pros, you know theyre not all nfl caliber?  arkansas is a much better team that i thought.  theres some players there, theyll right the ship, good thing is theres a lot of young players, good ones and a jam up qb,  kind of a building season, theres some good years ahead for uga.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> Have some patience.  It takes time to rebuild a defense.
> 
> Willie Martinez defense through 3 games last year:  Ok. St. scored 24, USC scored 37, Ark scored 41
> 
> ...



 i didnt think about it like that, good point


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2010)

Dang ginhouse, you ever take them rose colored glasses off? We stink and getting smellier by the minute and we are in a jam 'cause we ain't got the money to fire our coach.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Dang ginhouse, you ever take them rose colored glasses off? We stink and getting smellier by the minute and we are in a jam 'cause we ain't got the money to fire our coach.



  sugarhill, i dont think its as bad as you think.  do you think uga is the only program in the country that expects to be better every year?  it could be usc and ark is better than in previous years?  i think uga is a good team but they have to play, is it necessary for richt to imbarrase himself and pump up the whole team every game?  they came out and scored 14 in a matter of minutes where they wasted three quarters to score 10 by not wanting to play.  the talent is there, the coaching is there, the want to is not.  if they will start a game like the fourth quarter they could play with about anybody that ive sees...bama....i dont know if anybody can but uga is not that bad, hard times come around, trust me,  im used to em.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 18, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Dang ginhouse, you ever take them rose colored glasses off? We stink and getting smellier by the minute and we are in a jam 'cause we ain't got the money to fire our coach.



Sugar........... . It AIN"T a money thing....... UGA has the money, if they wanted to fire him and pay big $$$$ for someone else they would and could. I agree though we are stinking it up and if he better get it straighted up in a hurry. From what I'm hearing McGarity doesn't beat around the bush.


----------



## Buck (Sep 18, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> Have some patience.  It takes time to rebuild a defense.
> 
> Willie Martinez defense through 3 games last year:  Ok. St. scored 24, USC scored 37, Ark scored 41
> 
> ...



This ol' boy hasn't forgotten how bad Willy was. 

Thanks for the Stats, Chris!!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Sep 18, 2010)

Jury is still out on Grantham. He has only been here a short while, while still utilizing the players who were coached under Martinez. I cant help but notice that the cornerbacks for some strange reason, absolutely refuse to look over their shoulders to see if the opposing qb actually threw the ball their way. 
Bobo's play selectin was abysmal. There is no way that the Dawgs should have had to rely on a redshirt qb to win that game!!!! Ealy was running well near the end and the ball should have remained on the ground. The Dawgs still had time outs left when they had the ball at the end of the 4th. And dadgummit, Ealy couldnt block my grandmother!!!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2010)

Unicoi, his buy out is HUGE!!!!Uh, he AIN'T gonna get it straightened out either. He's had more than enough time to. The errors I saw today, blown coverages, the Arky punter getting a first down when we shoulda had the ball there, the offensive tackles getting smoked by their d-ends which got Murray killed and the commentators questioning the calls and the heart of the players for the last two weeks!! He has lost his players, he MUST go. I hope you are right about McGarity.


----------



## bugeye1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe not ashamed to be a Dawg, but a whole lot embarrassed!  I do think CMR has the knowledge and ability to be the great coach we think he should be.  It is time for him to run the offense and quit relying on others(Bozo) to do so.  Look back at the FSU days when they were beating the pants off every opponent they faced under CMR leadership. Quit being Mr. Niceguy and take control of your team!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 19, 2010)

bugeye1 said:


> Maybe not ashamed to be a Dawg, but a whole lot embarrassed!  I do think CMR has the knowledge and ability to be the great coach we think he should be.  It is time for him to run the offense and quit relying on others(Bozo) to do so.  Look back at the FSU days when they were beating the pants off every opponent they faced under CMR leadership. Quit being Mr. Niceguy and take control of your team!



Oh.... I'll NEVER be ashamed to be a DAWG. I'm a DAWG till I die win or lose. It isn't the first time we have stunk it up and it won't be the last.... Remember the Goof years....... I do. Do I have the right to be ticked off..... you dang right. I pay a lot of $$$ for my tickets and donate for the right to have them. So I think I have a right to be upset. I too think Richt can be and is a good coach, are there better out there of course. Right now my main complaint is Bozo and his absolutly horrible play calling. The guy is way to predictable and then he goes and puts the blame on his QB...... Coach he can only run the plays you send in.... also our O line needs to man up and quit dancing around and block.


----------



## chadair (Sep 19, 2010)

GADAWGS said:


> Jury is still out on Grantham. He has only been here a short while, while still utilizing the players who were coached under Martinez. I cant help but notice that the cornerbacks for some strange reason, absolutely refuse to look over their shoulders to see if the opposing qb actually threw the ball their way.
> Bobo's play selectin was abysmal. There is no way that the Dawgs should have had to rely on a redshirt qb to win that game!!!! Ealy was running well near the end and the ball should have remained on the ground. The Dawgs still had time outs left when they had the ball at the end of the 4th. And dadgummit, Ealy couldnt block my grandmother!!!!!




you dont have a grandmother!!! the cornerbacks should not be lookin in the back field till the reciever makes a move for the ball.

and SHD, it has nothing to do with payin Richt out. UGA's athletic program is one of, if not the biggest money maker in all of the NCAA.

bottom line is, Richt bought time with hirin Grantham. The problem for Grantham, is uga does not have a stud linebacker, much less 4 stud lb's.

if things dont change for the dogs by years end, then Bobo will be shown the door as a sacrficial under the bus toss (although well deserving toss) but Richt is the PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 19, 2010)

The real problem is all the fans on here saying "give them time" or "it ain't the coaches fault" and "CMR's got winning record over the last 10 years".... where in the world did all these complacent fans come from. I been hanging with the wrong dawg fans, the ones who aren't happy with 8 wins a season and a trip to some 'goober' bowl every year. If this is the attitude for the UGA program we need to drop out of the sec and see if the acc or another 'non-competitive' has got a spot for us. This entire staff has been headed downhill for the last 4 years and has wasted a ton of real talent. There is no upside to the way we have played and the fact that we now have a slew of 'mediocre' fans who are satisfied with 'mediocre'  performances... well the tradition itself is on a slide for sure.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 20, 2010)

Plain and simple. My dawgs don,t have the talent. The freshman QB is the ONLY bright spot.That speaks volumes.I can quickly scan the games  and compare and instantly see we dont have PLAYMAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bama looks awesome, Carolina looking good, Auburn is good and full of energy. FLA is coming on. WE %^&$#**!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> Plain and simple. My dawgs don,t have the talent. The freshman QB is the ONLY bright spot.That speaks volumes.I can quickly scan the games  and compare and instantly see we dont have PLAYMAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bama looks awesome, Carolina looking good, Auburn is good and full of energy. FLA is coming on. *WE %^&$#**!!!!!!!!!*



I've been saying the same thing about the mutts for decades !!!  Welcome to the club Twigbuster !!!


----------



## centerc (Sep 20, 2010)

Cmr called timeout in the 4th qtr allowing Ark time to score with the score tied?????????


----------



## olcowman (Sep 23, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> Plain and simple. My dawgs don,t have the talent. The freshman QB is the ONLY bright spot.That speaks volumes.I can quickly scan the games  and compare and instantly see we dont have PLAYMAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bama looks awesome, Carolina looking good, Auburn is good and full of energy. FLA is coming on. WE %^&$#**!!!!!!!!!



I ain't even sure we could hang with Vandy anymore? It is a sad day when teams like Vandy and Tennessee (with a new, unproven coach) is looking at UG on the schedule and looking forward to it.... I'm trying to find a bright spot in all this like everyone else, but I ain't in love with Mr Nice Guy, Coach Richt and I ain't dull-witted enough to blame everything except the one who is responsible for developing, disciplining, preparing and competing with the athletes/staff he has put together. I guess we will be a real popular choice for other schools to schedule for homecoming... is that a bright spot?"


----------



## x-mark (Sep 23, 2010)

Dawgs have a 12-10 record in the SEC over the last 22 games.......

UNACEPTABLE !!!!!!!!!

95% of D-1 programs would kill for the resources and talent at his disposal.  

I'm done with Richt.......he should have fired Marntinez and bobo at halftime of the 2008 alabama game.....the score was 30 to 0 at half time!

We had .....Stafford..Moreno...Masaquoi etc... on one side of the ball.  We scored 0 points! ZERO!               Bobo=fired!
We gave up 30 in one half @ home.         marntinez=fired! 

I like CMR.  He is just too soft on his players and coaches.

Football is a game of violence and aggression.
A Coach should reflect that.  He dosn't.  


Jim Harbaugh...... is the next man for the job. IMHO.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 23, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I ain't even sure we could hang with Vandy anymore? It is a sad day when teams like Vandy and Tennessee (with a new, unproven coach) is looking at UG on the schedule and looking forward to it.... I'm trying to find a bright spot in all this like everyone else, but I ain't in love with Mr Nice Guy, Coach Richt and I ain't dull-witted enough to blame everything except the one who is responsible for developing, disciplining, preparing and competing with the athletes/staff he has put together. I guess we will be a real popular choice for other schools to schedule for homecoming... is that a bright spot?"



So since my opinion differs from you I am now dull-witted? Hmm


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> So since my opinion differs from you I am now dull-witted? Hmm



There is a lot of crazy around here right now.  And if you read some of these other message boards it's even worse.

These people are more up in arms that our season isn't going the way they would like than they are about the fact that we are fighting a war on two fronts and our economy is a complete wreck.

I love football too but some of these people's perspective is way out of whack.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I've been saying the same thing about the mutts for decades !!!  Welcome to the club Twigbuster !!!



Joe, yall have beaten us once since 2001.  Whate are you talking about?


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have a dog in this fight(pardon the pun), but why all the handwringing and talk of firing the coaches? Absolutely unreal!

  If UGA can beat Miss St. saturday night, and they should, UGA will be 6-2 when they go to Jacksonville to play Florida. Get past State and you got some winnable games coming up. 

  It will be interesting to see the tone and the posts when this happens. Richt will be a savior once again.

  However, should you lose Sat. night I say fire everybody even the waterboys


----------



## sweatequity (Sep 23, 2010)

*its definitely going down*

hill but wait a few more games..we will get King and Green back..if we lose to miss st, I agree fire everyone, even the cheerleaders.


----------



## Rattlecrap (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread makes me sick to my stomach.  Typical


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 24, 2010)

Headshot said:


> CMR made a comment on the post game show about his decision not to call a time out and talk to his defense about what they should be ready for.  If I understood CMR, Arkansas scored on the next play.  Something is missing with him for not following his instincts and for not coaching his players.



Grantham runs the defense, not CMR.  If a time out was needed, it's Grantham that should have gone to CMR and said let's call one.

I have a feeling already that Grantham and CMR don't see eye to eye on a lot of things.  After the SC game, CMR called Grantham into his office and told him to stop using the f word on the sidelines.  Gratham responded that with the talent UGA (doesn't) have, these players need more f words than Bible verses.

A lot of people are beginning to believe that the talent really isn't there- the recruiting has been lacking/overrated.  UGA doesn't have the talent and our players are physically small and weak compared to other SEC teams.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> Grantham runs the defense, not CMR.  If a time out was needed, it's Grantham that should have gone to CMR and said let's call one.
> 
> I have a feeling already that Grantham and CMR don't see eye to eye on a lot of things.  After the SC game, CMR called Grantham into his office and told him to stop using the f word on the sidelines.  Gratham responded that with the talent UGA (doesn't) have, these players need more f words than Bible verses.
> A lot of people are beginning to believe that the talent really isn't there- the recruiting has been lacking/overrated.  UGA doesn't have the talent and our players are physically small and weak compared to other SEC teams.



How did you come by this information.  I'm not saying that it didn't happen but this has a hearsay quality to it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> From what I'm hearing McGarity doesn't beat around the bush.



Honest question... does having a new AD make it more or less likely that Richt would be canned if he had a really bad season... say the Dogs go 6-6 and 3-5 in conference, which I don't think is impossible (beat MSU, UK, and Vandy, lose to SC, Ark, UT, UF, AU, plus GT.)

Please don't take this as bashing.  I, for one, don't think the Dogs are playing all that poorly and I think they could also beat everyone left on their schedule.  Just asking if the new AD makes anything more or less likely.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> How did you come by this information.  I'm not saying that it didn't happen but this has a hearsay quality to it.



I saw it posted on the AJC sports website.

I suppose it could be hearsay but chances are it's as credible as 99% of everything else that floats around on this forum.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Honest question... does having a new AD make it more or less likely that Richt would be canned if he had a really bad season... say the Dogs go 6-6 and 3-5 in conference, which I don't think is impossible (beat MSU, UK, and Vandy, lose to SC, Ark, UT, UF, AU, plus GT.)
> 
> Please don't take this as bashing.  I, for one, don't think the Dogs are playing all that poorly and I think they could also beat everyone left on their schedule.  Just asking if the new AD makes anything more or less likely.



Hard to say Jared.  He might not want to have to do anything like that in his first year on the job.  Then again, he might not care.

I think things would have to get a lot worse for it to happen after this season.  We would have to see a serious implosion.  We would have to lose in Starkghanistan (which I'm prepared for), turn a round and lose in boulder, and then stumble through the rest of the SEC games.  I'm not saying that won't happen.  But I think it would take something like that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> I saw it posted on the AJC sports website.
> 
> I suppose it could be hearsay but chances are it's as credible as 99% of everything else that floats around on this forum.



Agreed but how much do really trust the "inside information" that you read here?  I don't trust much of any of it.

There will always be people who's cousin Lenny's girlfriend knows somebody who works in Butts-Mehre and is privy to "inside information."  You can't buy into that stuff.

Every message board has those resident yahoos who swear up and down that they saw Richt and Grantham getting into outside the Golden Pantry.

Now if Grantham did say that.  I don't necessarily dissagree with him.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed but how much do really trust the "inside information" that you read here?  I don't trust much of any of it.
> 
> There will always be people who's cousin Lenny's girlfriend knows somebody who works in Butts-Mehre and is privy to "inside information."  You can't buy into that stuff.
> 
> ...



Yea, that's what made me believe this actually happened.  It sounds like something that really could have happenend.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

What in the world is going on here?

UGA loses to two better teams,....plays hard for the most part, and especially against Arky(who may beat BAMA) and the bulldog nation is mere minutes from total anarchy?

Like it or not,...SC and Arky are better football teams this season than UGA, and you better not turn a blind eye toward Kentucky.

UGA is down.

UGA will come back.

Many have noticed the decline in talent for a year or two, but have been derided by dawg fans for pointing out what now is becoming more obvious.

Sure, there is some real talent in the dawg pound, but speed and athleticism alone do not a football player make.

OL cannot consistently block, run block or pass block.
DL is weak up the middle, and back 7 can not tackle, and struggle in coverage.

This may change as the season progresses but right now, it is what it is.
UGA is not intimidating to anyone anymore.
Grantham hasn't even learned his way around Athens, and some of you guys are blaming him for the play of the defense.

The first thing Coach Saban said to Mal Moore upon stepping off the jet onto the tarmac in T-town was..."I'm only as good as the talent that I have".......(paraphrase)

UGA is not just a coach away form being a contender,...they are a season or two away from rebuilding a program which has all but collapsed these last three years...and I don't know why this has happened, but you lil doggies should be supporting these guys and not tearing them down so much.
good luck


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 24, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> I have a feeling already that Grantham and CMR don't see eye to eye on a lot of things.  After the SC game, CMR called Grantham into his office and told him to stop using the f word on the sidelines.  Gratham responded that with the talent UGA (doesn't) have, these players need more f words than Bible verses.



oh, oh. Sugar Hill isn't going to like this.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> What in the world is going on here?
> 
> UGA loses to two better teams,....plays hard for the most part, and especially against Arky(who may beat BAMA) and the bulldog nation is mere minutes from total anarchy?:huh:
> 
> ...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, the guys that are the target of my aforementioned post won't get it,...and the guys you mentioned already know it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Unfortunately, the guys that are the target of my aforementioned post won't get it,...and the guys you mentioned already know it.



Yeah I guess that's how these things usually work.  

Trust me man.  I could go on a seriosu rant about the very subject that you adressed but it wouldn't do any good and people like sandhill mike and ACguy would get satisfaction from it that I'm not going to give them.

Sufice it to say, you know me and know how I feel.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm sorry Dawgs but Grantham is no better than Martinez at this point imo. That secondary is still weak. I do like Murray though, brighter days are ahead with him behind center.




jody, i'm sure this has been addresed in this thread, but wasn't gonna read it all, but nobody expected the defense to come out and not struggle a little in year one.  heck, if saban struggled with his d at alabama, in year one, than i fully expected us to struggle too.  we had to learn a whole new concept and shift several folks around.  not everyone on this d is the "right" fit and so recruiting the right guys is going to be key.  we will have to work and learn the scheme, while we are trying to get the correct personel in place.  i firmly believe that grantham is a huge step in the right direction, just as lakatos and belin are.  

one other thing to note, without our offense being able to get first downs, our d is going to be on the field way too long.  it will come together.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I guess that's how these things usually work.
> 
> Trust me man.  I could go on a seriosu rant about the very subject that you adressed but it wouldn't do any good and people like sandhill mike and ACguy would get satisfaction from it that I'm not going to give them.
> 
> Sufice it to say, you know me and know how I feel.



Yep, I know there is a core group of level headed fans here, it's  the lunatic fringe that stands out, and is so fun to play with


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> jody, i'm sure this has been addresed in this thread, but wasn't gonna read it all, but nobody expected the defense to come out and not struggle a little in year one.  heck, if saban struggled with his d at alabama, in year one, than i fully expected us to struggle too.  we had to learn a whole new concept and shift several folks around.  not everyone on this d is the "right" fit and so recruiting the right guys is going to be key.  we will have to work and learn the scheme, while we are trying to get the correct personel in place.  i firmly believe that grantham is a huge step in the right direction, just as lakatos and belin are.
> 
> one other thing to note, without our offense being able to get first downs, our d is going to be on the field way too long.  it will come together.



Good post


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 24, 2010)

Dog gone, you guys still discussing this? IMO Dogs haven't really done anything since 2005.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Dog gone, you guys still discussing this? IMO Dogs haven't really done anything since 2005.



Except finish #2 in the land in '07


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 24, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Except finish #2 in the land in '07



Dogs had just about everyone fooled back then, but me.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Dogs had just about everyone fooled back then, but me.




Sure fooled all the "Hawaii is one of the best teams in the land" folks too


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Dog gone, you guys still discussing this? IMO Dogs haven't really done anything since 2005.



speaking of "since 2005", lets look at how each team has done.

ut has had 2 losing seasons (5-6 in 2005 and 5-7 in 2008)and one season where they went 7-6.  

uga's worst season, during that same time period, was in 2009, where we went 8-5.

ut's record from 2005 through 2009 is 36-27.

uga's record for the same period is 48-16.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

Those darn pesky facts....but, who owns who over that time frame, UT or UGA?


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2010)

Would opinions change if Ark plays USC for the SEC championship??? 

  Just asking.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

Flash said:


> Would opinions change if Ark plays USC for the SEC championship???
> 
> Just asking.



Could happen,...but perceptions take a long time to change...ask pee wee herman


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Those darn pesky facts....but, who owns who over that time frame, UT or UGA?



tennessee.  3-2


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> tennessee.  3-2



should be able to even that up this season


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 24, 2010)

I am the biggest DAWG fan in Marietta.  People from other races (other college fans) and UGA fans come up and talk to me all the time about UGA football.  Whether you agree with it or not ( I am still forming an opinion) the vast majority of the conversation is Richt ain't cutting it and needs to go.  And this from some of my Dawg friends that named their kids/grandkids after him!!  To say it is ridiculous to even consider firing Richt is ridiculous.  This thing is gaining momentum.  Like I say, I am still trying to form an opinion, but college football is about "what have you done for me lately". I know that 90 something wins against 28 losses looks good on TV as they show that stat under CMR as he walks the sidelines, but he has lost a good number of SEC games lately, and a lot of them at home. ( which should NOT happen)


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> I am the biggest DAWG fan in Marietta.  People from other races (other college fans) and UGA fans come up and talk to me all the time about UGA football.  Whether you agree with it or not ( I am still forming an opinion) the vast majority of the conversation is Richt ain't cutting it and needs to go.  And this from some of my Dawg friends that named their kids/grandkids after him!!  To say it is ridiculous to even consider firing Richt is ridiculous.  This thing is gaining momentum.  Like I say, I am still trying to form an opinion, but college football is about "what have you done for me lately". I know that 90 something wins against 28 losses looks good on TV as they show that stat under CMR as he walks the sidelines, but he has lost a good number of SEC games lately, and a lot of them at home. ( which should NOT happen)




You're right.  No matter what side of this argument a person is on, this is true.  It is gaining momentum.  A loss tomorrow night in Starkghanistan and this movement will gain many new converts who are currently on the fence.

I'll say this, it seems like once this sort of thing ever gets started, it is just about impossible to get stopped completely.

When it started in Knoxville, Fulmer's goose was cooked.  Even if it didn't happen immediately.

Same with Tubbs at Auburn.  He won his way out of it a few times but it was always there just under the surface.

Once it really gets traction, and it has in Athens, it's usually not a good ending.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2010)

i agree, that people are growing frustrated, but i still believe the cmr gets one more year, after this season, to try and get things headed in the right direction.  i believe the staff changes on defense was part of cmr seeing the writing on the wall, but i also believe that the decision makers, understand that the switch to a 3-4, with grantham, is not going to happen overnight.  i think that if uga has a sup-par season, than cmr will be on the hot seat next year.  he will be given every chance to to work things out, but if he struggles this year and again next season, i think he would be done.

i also think that cmr is given some leniency, because he is great for the university.  he is someone that has the right morals and is also great at getting out there and shaking hands.  we depend on our donors and he is someone that many folks admire and want to give him every opportunity to see this through.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree, that people are growing frustrated, but i still believe the cmr gets one more year, after this season, to try and get things headed in the right direction.  i believe the staff changes on defense was part of cmr seeing the writing on the wall, but i also believe that the decision makers, understand that the switch to a 3-4, with grantham, is not going to happen overnight.  i think that if uga has a sup-par season, than cmr will be on the hot seat next year.  he will be given every chance to to work things out, but if he struggles this year and again next season, i think he would be done.
> 
> i also think that cmr is given some leniency, because he is great for the university.  he is someone that has the right morals and is also great at getting out there and shaking hands.  we depend on our donors and he is someone that many folks admire and want to give him every opportunity to see this through.



I think CMR should be good for another season,...but as you guys have alluded to, once the rails are greased...
Hopefully CMR is back next season, but a loss in Starkville will be awful hard to swallow for some vocal dawg fans.
I think UGA wins big,...just a gut feeling.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> where did you hear the Starkghanistan comment  someone at work used that today and we all were laughing pretty danged long and loud....never heard it before.......
> 
> 
> but back to the thread....don't really know what to think. i do know that a loss tomorrow could maybe do him in for good.
> ...



I always try to come up with names for the other team's home town.  Never understood "Stark Vegas."


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> where did you hear the Starkghanistan comment  someone at work used that today and we all were laughing pretty danged long and loud....never heard it before.......
> 
> 
> but back to the thread....don't really know what to think. i do know that a loss tomorrow could maybe do him in for good.
> ...



I aslo saw it in an article comparing Dan Mullen to Osbam Bin Laden.

Bin Laden's threat to us is partially our fault as we gave his people weapons to fight the Russians.

Dan Mullen's threat to UGA is partially our fault as we made his rise to power in Starkghanistan possible by doing nothing to slow down his offense while he was in Gainesviile.

And Bin laden and Mullen both came from evil organizations.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 24, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i agree, that people are growing frustrated, but i still believe the cmr gets one more year, after this season, to try and get things headed in the right direction.  i believe the staff changes on defense was part of cmr seeing the writing on the wall, but i also believe that the decision makers, understand that the switch to a 3-4, with grantham, is not going to happen overnight.  i think that if uga has a sup-par season, than cmr will be on the hot seat next year.  he will be given every chance to to work things out, but if he struggles this year and again next season, i think he would be done.
> 
> i also think that cmr is given some leniency, because he is great for the university.  he is someone that has the right morals and is also great at getting out there and shaking hands.  we depend on our donors and he is someone that many folks admire and want to give him every opportunity to see this through.



Good post. 

Let's wait and see how the rest of the season turns out, then see what improvements are made next season.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> as much as id like to see the dogs fall tomorrow, I have VERY LITTLE in me that says its possible. I really think they roll pretty big. Miss. St is NOT a good football team.



I've got the same feeling...that, alone, scares me


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 24, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Yep, I know there is a core group of level headed fans here, it's  the lunatic fringe that stands out, and is so fun to play with



Unfortunately,I have to work with some of the lunatic fringe fans.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey SGD, I just wish we had ONE weapon of mass destruction!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2010)

I got the feeling that this game is momentum shift for the rest of the season. It's either make or brake.  I think we win this and finally have a game that they can build off of. The D faces the spead for the first so I expect  a few big plays out of Miss. St. I think our O finds its rythem and that is what we need more that anything! We were in the last two games we lost. Thanks to the D. What we have to have is O to get it done.

        The O line has to step up and get it done. The backs need to make their blocks. Murray needs to throw it away faster if he has nothing open. I think we win. I hope


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 24, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> What in the world is going on here?
> 
> UGA loses to two better teams,....plays hard for the most part, and especially against Arky(who may beat BAMA) and the bulldog nation is mere minutes from total anarchy?
> 
> ...



That's the problem and reason for all the complaining right there.  With all the talent that has been recruited, there's no excuse for this.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 24, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> So since my opinion differs from you I am now dull-witted? Hmm



No, I don't think so? That would be a matter of personal opinion and seeing as how we ain't ever met, i'm short that personal opnion. What I was tryimg to say in so many words, is that their is an awful ot of blame being tossed around and alot of lame excuses as to why this program has failed to perform to an expected level in the past and to try and explain the terrible start to this season. I have played a good bit of ball back in the day, coached a little at the middle school level, and followed the game (esp. UGA) for 35+years. I don't consider myself any sort of expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I am familiar with the fundamentals of the game and I have a pretty good grip on what goes on at the coach's level. Therefore I am probably just like about 90% of the fans on this board that have really followed 'team' and educated themselves a little on the game.

With that in mind, I for the life of me can not see any other place to lay the blame anywhere else but at the feet of Mark Richt. The losses where we didn't even show up for a full football game (CMR's lack of game plan) the ridiulous penalties and off-field incidents (CMR's lack of discipline) injuries decimating the team (CMR's failure to recruit and prepare depth) Bobo/Martinez (CMR's failure to hire and oversee a quality staff) etc. etc.... This is a big list that I can go on and on with. But eventually it all falls back on an ineffective head coach and his staff, that is why the head coach makes all the millions. He is ultimately responsible for what the program produces. Passing the blame and blubbering on and on with various excuses does not change the fact that we have a head coach making way to much money for the fan base to be complacent with an 7 or 8 win season every year. 

I already see the results of his past shortcomings as fans are on here hoping to at least end the season above 500. That is what vandy and miss state fans wish for every year, has our expectations fell so far? Dull-witted may not have been the best way of putting it? Maybe less hopeful? Lowered standardwise? Blind to the obvious? Looking thru rose colored glasses? For some reason folks see the greatest coach in the country on UGA's sidelines who has been plagued by some bad assistants, thug-like players, injuries to key starters, discipline actions against his big playmaker, A surge in quality of sec opponents, (please insert your own excuse here). 

I see a coach who took Donnan's recruits and had some initial success. A coach who for one season for sure (and perhaps two) had the best athletes in country on offense and failed miserably to capitalize, in turn wasting some of the best talent ever at athens. I see a coach that fails to instill pride and discipline in his program both on and off the field, who due to the actions of his recruits makes himself and the entire program appear classless and unrestrained at times. I see a head coach and staff who at times seem absolutely clueless as to the implementation of an effective game plan and time and time again is out-coached. I see a coach and some fans that are satisfied with an 8 win season and an sec record of not much better than 500 over the last ten years. 

That's enough of my opinion, and if I am wrong please explain to me as I am open-minded about all this. Somebody convinve me that CMR is worth the money and what we need at UG... Show me where it is not his fault and that he is just the victim of a bunch of bad luck or a voodoo curse or something... Give me a reason to be hopeful for another season under CMR and his inept staff.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2010)

olcowman said:


> No, I don't think so? That would be a matter of personal opinion and seeing as how we ain't ever met, i'm short that personal opnion. What I was tryimg to say in so many words, is that their is an awful ot of blame being tossed around and alot of lame excuses as to why this program has failed to perform to an expected level in the past and to try and explain the terrible start to this season. I have played a good bit of ball back in the day, coached a little at the middle school level, and followed the game (esp. UGA) for 35+years. I don't consider myself any sort of expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I am familiar with the fundamentals of the game and I have a pretty good grip on what goes on at the coach's level. Therefore I am probably just like about 90% of the fans on this board that have really followed 'team' and educated themselves a little on the game.
> 
> With that in mind, I for the life of me can not see any other place to lay the blame anywhere else but at the feet of Mark Richt. The losses where we didn't even show up for a full football game (CMR's lack of game plan) the ridiulous penalties and off-field incidents (CMR's lack of discipline) injuries decimating the team (CMR's failure to recruit and prepare depth) Bobo/Martinez (CMR's failure to hire and oversee a quality staff) etc. etc.... This is a big list that I can go on and on with. But eventually it all falls back on an ineffective head coach and his staff, that is why the head coach makes all the millions. He is ultimately responsible for what the program produces. Passing the blame and blubbering on and on with various excuses does not change the fact that we have a head coach making way to much money for the fan base to be complacent with an 7 or 8 win season every year.
> 
> ...



I respect your opinions 100%. Just seemed like you were awful bitter towards those of us, like myself, who think CMR is the man for the job. 

Whether or not we agree on anything, don't you think we should wait the year out before making decisions to behead the HC? I sure do. WHAT IF, and literally I mean WHAT IF, we go on a 9-0 run to end the year? Is it likely? No, not at all. But possible? Yes. We should beat MSU in my opinion. Colorado too. Then the others we have are UT, Vandy, Kentucky, UF, Idaho State, AU, and GT. None of those have looked like world beaters this far. UF and AU pose the biggest threats to me, but both have their shortcomings so far this year.

I just wonder what UGA fans will think if we do end the year on a very strong run. Again, not making excuses, but a green QB and new defense is a recipe to lose a few games, like it or not it's the truth.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 25, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I respect your opinions 100%. Just seemed like you were awful bitter towards those of us, like myself, who think CMR is the man for the job.
> 
> Whether or not we agree on anything, don't you think we should wait the year out before making decisions to behead the HC? I sure do. WHAT IF, and literally I mean WHAT IF, we go on a 9-0 run to end the year? Is it likely? No, not at all. But possible? Yes. We should beat MSU in my opinion. Colorado too. Then the others we have are UT, Vandy, Kentucky, UF, Idaho State, AU, and GT. None of those have looked like world beaters this far. UF and AU pose the biggest threats to me, but both have their shortcomings so far this year.
> 
> I just wonder what UGA fans will think if we do end the year on a very strong run. Again, not making excuses, but a green QB and new defense is a recipe to lose a few games, like it or not it's the truth.



I am sorry I sound so bitter, but i am terribly disheartened and it ain't just over the start of this season. It really began in 2007 and festered even further in 2008. I swear I have never in my life seen so little accomplished with so much talent on the field especially in 08. I know there is no need to dredge up the Bama debacle or the embarresment handed to us in Jacksonville that year, but I had a bad feeling about this coaching staff already due to a lack of effort and a poor execution in years previous (often in games against teams we should have steam-rolled over). After 08 I had pretty much lost all confidence and hope. I haven't seen nothing since to change my feelings.

The program doesn't look like one just suffering from a down year right now. Our obvious strengths coming into the season, o-line and running game, are pitiful. The ever present problems with discipline associated with the CMR era now has jumped up and knocked our one real game breaker out for the first 4 games. When he does return, I am not sure we can even get him the ball? CMR's and Bobo's game planning and play calling often looks as if they are totally lost and unable to counter even the most basic of defensive sets? I don't have to keep explaining why I feel this way to you Blacksmoke, you know as much about the game as anyone on the forum. Your just alot more optimistic than I am I reckon?

If they can pull at least 6 more wins I will be surprised as anyone. If Richt can get it together and somehow make it 7 I say let him have another year to see if it was a fluke (and perhaps some better head coach prospects will emerge over the next season?) If they can indeed finish with a 9-0 run, I will never post a negative comment about CMR anywhere on the web as long as I live because he will have pulled off a genuine miracle based on what he has shown thus far. I am talking Old Testament miracle that requires divine intervention and will probably be accompanied by trumpeting angels or flaming hedges around Sanford stadium at the end of this amazing turn around.... I ain't holding my breath and I bet you ain't neither?


----------



## x-mark (Sep 25, 2010)

hey blacksmoke............ where are your excuses now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 25, 2010)

Well less than 2 minutes left, Miss State 24  Dawgs 12.... I need somebody to point out who to blame this loss on other than Richt. Somebody post the up-side of this horrific loss... Please don't try and tell me that last minute TD is something positive. Talk about looking inept and unprepared.

We'll be lucky to win another game this year...


----------

